

Ask HN: Are there any angels investing in the marijuana industry? - AC__

Marijuana will be completely legal in my country(Canada)within 2 years, and it is already a multi-billion dollar industry. I would love to speak with anyone interested in investing capital in a marijuana production facility. I would like to capitalize on my programming skills by developing systems to automate production and increase quality by precisely monitoring and controlling growing conditions.
======
chad_strategic
There are a lot of tech/start up/cannabis here in Colorado that I have been
to. This particular Incubator had easily over 300 people at there kickoff
party.

[http://www.canopyboulder.com/](http://www.canopyboulder.com/)

------
rhgraysonii
If you get on angel.co and search 'marijuana' you can find a list of investors
that have funded such things. As well as startups in the space.

~~~
anon3_
An aside, what is the opinion you (or anyone else has) on angellist?

~~~
rhgraysonii
I have not taken a job through it, but I have met many interesting startup
team members that I have kept in touch with on an ongoing basis from the
platform. I am currently experimenting with it in partnership with a local
group that has had a successful kickstarter and is looking for an angel/seed
investor to bolster their first production run (product, not software based
startup).

------
brickmort
Snoop Dogg is. :)

~~~
AC__
Yeah, I could do business with Snoop Dogg. You just can't pass him a joint you
want
back..[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMp2WfOw2-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMp2WfOw2-4)

